# Help me to choose a case!



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

I've finally decided that i'm going to finish my computer by buying a case for it! Mostly because i'd like to take it to lan parties, and round to some of my m8's houses.

I'm really stuck, and have run out of ideas, so hopefully some of you will be able to recommend something sweet!

Obviously needs to meed the following:

good airflow, (but not necessarily a turbine on the front! )
Good Quality (no cheap plasticy cases)
A flat top so i can mount my double 120mm radiator on the top with some risers.

Other than that, all suggestions are welcome, I'm happy to spend up to £100, but preferably below £80. 

Thanks!


----------



## Frogger (Aug 9, 2007)

will wonders never cease !!! Your actually going to put your rig in a REAL case????


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 9, 2007)

Get something with a front 120, rear 120, and decent interior space. The new thermaltake's are nice along with the gigabyte cases. Go take a look.


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks kenny, i will check that out 



Frogger said:


> will wonders never cease !!! Your actually going to put your rig in a REAL case????



lol, yeah! I used to have one a few years ago, i kinda didn't like it though. I kept the motherboard tray for the risers though, which is what's supporting my motherboard atm.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 9, 2007)

The Antec 900 might suit your needs. The Gigabyte cases are also good (like KennyT772 mentioned earlier), however I decided on the Antec 900 over Gigabyte's lineup.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 9, 2007)

Only because I want one


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, the antec 900 is pretty nice, but i need something with a flat top so i can copy Judas3's idea 

I want to mount my radiator like this:







EDIT: I'd definatly have a Torture rack, but it might not be so suited for lans


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2007)

what about this idea with th 900.....http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/945.html

sorta hard to see ,but Im using the 200mm fan at the top to push and you can add the 2X120's to the top of the Rad.


----------



## choppy (Aug 9, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Get something with a front 120, rear 120, and decent interior space. The new thermaltake's are nice along with the gigabyte cases. Go take a look.



well you cant really go wrong with the coolermaster elite 330 then can yer?

http://microdirect.co.uk/(17353)Coolermaster-Elite-330-Blacksilver-midi-tower.aspx


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

All good suggestions so far.

Quite a nice way of mounting the rad there sneekypete, but i don't really want to put exhaust air through the rad, hence why i wanted to mount it on top instead of behind the 120mm exhaust fan like swiftech recommend.

Hmm, the coolermaster ones are ok i suppose, a bit on the cheap side imho though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2007)

np m8 but mine really never exausted any real heat as the 3speed 120's do one hell of a job cooling.


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, i'll put that on the maybe list then, it's a lovely case.

I'm off to bed anyway, keep the suggestions comin everyone!

Goodnight


----------



## choppy (Aug 9, 2007)

infrared said:


> All good suggestions so far.
> 
> Quite a nice way of mounting the rad there sneekypete, but i don't really want to put exhaust air through the rad, hence why i wanted to mount it on top instead of behind the 120mm exhaust fan like swiftech recommend.
> 
> Hmm, the coolermaster ones are ok i suppose, a bit on the cheap side imho though.



yeah true say but somebody gotta give that 'budget option'!


----------



## Grings (Aug 9, 2007)

Akasa eclipse/mirage cases are superb, i keep meaning to get one, then seeing a piece of hardware i want instead (this has been going on for 2 years now)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Akasa/Mirage62


----------



## ktr (Aug 9, 2007)

infrared said:


> Yeah, the antec 900 is pretty nice, but i need something with a flat top so i can copy Judas3's idea
> 
> I want to mount my radiator like this:
> 
> ...



I would say the cooler master cosmos, but it is pricey, but you can put those radiators inside, and on top, for it does support 3x 120mm fans on the top. 

edit: i cannot confirm, but you can but the same radiator inside, but it seems it only supports two fans...not sure. 

edit two, yea, it only has two on top...not three. never mind this case


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2007)

my vote goes for the antec 900 with some mods


----------



## Frogger (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to go with Grings   http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Akasa/Mirage62  / flat top / removable MB tray /  space for large PSUs  only draw back steel might be a little heavy for lans ,but it has wheels


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 10, 2007)

Frogger said:


> only draw back steel might be a little heavy for lans ,but it has wheels


That is a pretty sweet case, but at the end of the review under "Pro's" it reads:


			
				Darksaber said:
			
		

> Aluminum to reduce weight


Do you know that it's steel?


----------



## Frogger (Aug 10, 2007)

error_f0rce said:


> That is a pretty sweet case, but at the end of the review under "Pro's" it reads:
> 
> Do you know that it's steel?



My bad  it only the MB tray that is steel


----------



## Darknova (Aug 10, 2007)

Lian-Li. I've got a PC-Plus 7 (i think, the names are confusing lol). It's only got an 80 at the top, but I know there are a few versions with 120s.

They are great quality, all have flat tops. Great Airflow. They are a bit pricey, but you really do get what you pay for


----------

